# Zugriff über ODBC-Schnittstelle von Windows auf Lotus Notes-Datenbank



## cheeZy (11. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen,
wie der Titel schon verrät möchte ich auf eine Lotus Notes-Datenbank zugreifen. Die Daten sollen in Access eingelesen werden.
Dazu habe ich als ersten Schritt mal versucht, eine ODBC-Verbindung zu der Datenbank zu erstellen. Vorweg noch, mache das alles zum ersten Mal ^^
Erstes Problem: Die Datenbanken sind auf Linux Servern. Ist das ein Problem?
Nächstes Problem, wo ich mir noch weniges sicher bin, ob es eins ist: Ich arbeite an einem Laptop, auf dem kein Lotus Notes installiert ist.
Einen ODBC-Treiber von Lotus habe ich aber und zwar Lotus NotesSQL Driver (*.nsf) (gibt bestimmt auch nur den..)
Dann habe ich die Verbindung konfiguriert (siehe Anhang: ODBC-Verbindung).
Dann bin ich in Microsoft Access und habe dort über Importieren versucht, die ODBC-Schnittstelle auszulesen. Dann erschien eine Fehlermeldung die folgendes sagte:
ODBC-Aufruf fehlgeschlagen
[Lotus][ODBC Lotus Notes] Cannot locate registry key "SOFTWARE\Lotus\Notes\4.0" or "SOFTWARE\Lotus\Notes\5.0" in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE (#23914)
[Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Fehler beim SQLAllocHandle-Aufruf für Treiber auf SQL_HANDLE_DBC (#0)

Wahrscheinlich, weil es nciht installiert ist, richtig?
Habe in der Registry existiert immerhin der Pfad bis SOFTWARE\Lotus\, deswegen dachte ich Fuchs mir, erstellste einfach mal per Hand den Rest, habe dann also darin noch die Schlüssel Notes und 5.0 erstellt.
Nach erneutem ausführen sagt er nun, dass in oben genanntem der Eintrag "Path" fehlt. Also den auch kurzerhand angelegt und einmal mit dem Wert "C:\Lotus" und danach mit "C:\NotesSQL\" gefüllt.
Beides mal erscheint beim Versuch auf die ODBC-Verbidnung zu zugreifen die Meldung ODBC-Aufruf fehlgeschlagen. Das war der Punkt, wo ich dachte, komm, fragste mal die schlauen Leute bei <hier Internet-Forum eintragen> ...nein, natürlich nur bei tutorials.de ;-)
Also freue ich mich jetzt auf eure Hilfe gerne gebe ich noch wietere Auskünfte...über Netzstruktur oder was auch immer.

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bernd1984 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo cheeZy,

auf was für einen Server die DB liegt ist egal.

Der Fehlermeldung nach würde ich sagen du solltest Lotus Notes installieren, denn die Reg-Einträge werden bei dieser Installation angelegt.


----------



## cheeZy (11. Dezember 2008)

Ja, okay, zum Testen sollte das erstmal reichen. Ich hatte es bisher nciht installiert, weil wir in unserem Unternehmen Citrix verwenden und ich jedes Mal darüber Lotus Notes starte. Unter Citrix ist aber der ODBC-Treiber von Notes nciht installiert aber für den Test reicht es ja erstmal Lokal.

So, habe jetzt Lotus Notes auf meinem Notebook installiert und folgendes Problem, wovon ich auch schon iwo im Internet gelesen hab: Wir benutzen Version 7 von Notes, also habe ich in der Registry SOFTWARE\Lotus\Notes\7.0 und nciht 5.0 bzw. 4.0.

Deswegen erscheint die gleiche Fehlermeldung...was tun? Notes downgraden hört sich schlecht an


----------



## Bernd1984 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo cheeZy,

hast du evtl. einen alten ODBC-Treiber?

Schau mal hier:


> System requirements
> 
> To use Notes data through ODBC, you must have:
> 
> ...


http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/lotus/products/notesdomino/notessql/


----------



## cheeZy (12. Dezember 2008)

Ha, genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht, deswegen n neuen runtergeladen, hab jetzt den NotesSQL 8 und ein neues Problem:
Die Setup-Routinen für den Lotus NotesSQL Driver (*.nsf) ODBC-Treiber konnten nicht geladen werden. Systemfehlercode: 126.

Hab herausgefunden, dass es mit der PATH-Variable von Windows wohl zusammenhängt, glaueb ich.....habe aber nun nicht herausfinden können, inwiefern genau und wie ich den Fehler behebe.

EDIT:
Okay, habs gefunden (Systemsteuerung > System > Erweitert > Umgebungsvariablen > Unter Systemvariablen PATH-Variable bearbeiten)

Habe die derzeitige Variable:
C:\Programme\Seagate Software\NOTES\;C:\Programme\Seagate Software\NOTES\DATA\;D:\oracle\ora92\jre\1.4.2\bin\client;D:\oracle\ora92\jre\1.4.2\bin;D:\oracle\ora92\bin;C:\Programme\Oracle\jre\1.3.1\bin;C:\Programme\Oracle\jre\1.1.8\bin;%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;"C:\Programme\Symantec\Norton Ghost 2003\";C:\Programme\Utimaco\SafeGuard Easy\
um folgendes erweitert: ;C:\lotus\;C:\NotesSQL\

melde mich gleich mit Ergebnissen

EDIT 2:
Okay, bekomme immer noch beim Versuch eine ODBC-Verbindung anzulegen die Fehlermeldungen:
Die Setup-Routinen für den Lotus NotesSQL Driver (*.nsf) ODBC-Treiber konnten nicht geladen werden. Systemfehlercode: 126.
und:
Die Setup- oder Konvertierungsbibliothek konnte nicht geladen werden
wobei Letztere wahrscheinlich nur ein Folgefehler ist.


----------



## cheeZy (12. Dezember 2008)

Okay, habs hinbekommen, musste anstatt ne System- ne Datei-DSN machen.
Dank dir Bernd!


----------

